# Northern piss-up at the Castle pub, Manchester - 2pm, 25 November 2017.



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

Following on from Shirl's suggestion that we organise something for later in the year, say below if you can join us, or if the date is a problem for you.


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2017)

Yer maybe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

Shirl - tag all the likely suspects now I've done the hard part of posting the thread.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl - tag all the likely suspects now I've done the hard part of posting the thread.


No, the hard bit is getting the bastards to turn up 
Glitter 5t3IIa @machinecat @ moomoo moose friedaweed lazythursday aqua beesonthewhatnow The Boy killer b Fez909 cyberfairy Calamity1971 Orang Utan Cid stethoscope and all the really obvious folk I've missed off 

knew it, forgot sojourner


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

I think you can only tag ten people in a post, otherwise it doesn't work. 

Glitter 5t3IIa moomoo moose friedaweed lazythursday aqua beesonthewhatnow The Boy


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

killer b Fez909 cyberfairy Calamity1971 Orang Utan Cid stethoscope sojourner Dovydaitis mango5


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh yeah, Dovy said she was out of the country and I was going to tag mango5 as I know she loves a northern boozy do


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

blairsh Pickman's model rich! StoneRoad cybershot space-tout Septimus Rufiji LynnDoyleCooper neonwilderness Stig


----------



## mauvais (Aug 30, 2017)

Where the fook's me fookin' tag yer twaaaaaaats.

No idea if I can make it at this point.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

geminisnake mauvais 

That's everyone who posted on the earlier thread and mauvais.  I can't tag catsarse due to the stupid symbol in his username.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Where the fook's me fookin' tag yer twaaaaaaats.
> 
> No idea if I can make it at this point.



Patience.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

I've not added dessiato as he won't be able to cope with the frigid temperatures in the North of England in late November.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2017)

Manchester is not really the north tbf 

Stick me down as a maybe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> Manchester is not really the north tbf
> 
> Stick me down as a maybe



Shut it and get your arse down here, far north barbarian.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm free at the moment, having never met anyone before, this is a major comfort zone issue for me, but trying to conquer such problems, so I'll be a maybe for now and it looks like we're game, I'll grow some balls.


----------



## The Boy (Aug 30, 2017)

Doubt I'll be able to make a trip south of the wall what with bairn, new job, graduation at some point and probably some other shit ive forgotten.

Edit:. Lincoln sausage fest!  Think I'm supposed to be going there.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> Manchester is not really the north tbf
> 
> Stick me down as a maybe


Hurrah


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Doubt I'll be able to make a trip south of the wall what with bairn, new job, graduation at some point and probably some other shit ive forgotten.
> 
> Edit:. Lincoln sausage fest!  Think I'm supposed to be going there.


Do your best chuck


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

I want to come but I feel like protesting

Two Northern meets I've been to..both over the hills. Did I complain? Nah, course not.

Then what's this! A meet in Leeds? Perfect. I won't have to sit on a train for hours etc.

Aaaand then everyone can't make it. No worries, we'll reschedule eh? Same place different time? 

Same place..._right_?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I want to come but I feel like protesting
> 
> Two Northern meets I've been to..both over the hills. Did I complain? Nah, course not.
> 
> ...


Stop being a whiney git and get yourself to Manchester


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Stop being a whiney git and get yourself to Manchester


I have a legitimate grievance and demand you acknowledge it! 

(I've ticked that I'm coming )


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I want to come but I feel like protesting
> 
> Two Northern meets I've been to..both over the hills. Did I complain? Nah, course not.
> 
> ...


Aye, and I'm not traveling to Manchester for drinks. It's too far to travel for drinks. Can only really make it to Leeds gatherings. Oh well. Maybe another time.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye, and I'm not traveling to Manchester for drinks. It's too far to travel for drinks. Can only really make it to Leeds gatherings. Oh well. Maybe another time.


Well let's make it more than drinks

Osunlade is on that night in Manny


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I have a legitimate grievance and demand you acknowledge it!
> 
> (I've ticked that I'm coming )


We can discuss your grievance over a few pints, however we can not guarantee giving it any consideration.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Shirl said:


> We can discuss your grievance or a few pints, however we can not guarantee giving it any consideration.


You buying?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> You buying?


Might be


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Well let's make it more than drinks
> 
> Osunlade is on that night in Manny


Mebbe if I'm working by then


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Might be


Sounding more tempting!


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

ANYONE WHO SAYS THEY ARE COMING AND THEN BACKS OUT WILL BE FINED 50p TOWARDS THE BEER FUND


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyway, you better not have a Leeds meet next year as I'm moving back to Manchester soon...it will feel like a conspiracy to get me on trains then


----------



## The Boy (Aug 30, 2017)

Shirl said:


> ANYONE WHO SAYS THEY ARE COMING AND THEN BACKS OUT WILL BE FINED 50p TOWARDS THE BEER FUND



 Does that mean if I come having said I'm not I get 50p *from* the beer fund?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Anyway, you better not have a Leeds meet next year as I'm moving back to Manchester soon...it will feel like a conspiracy to get me on trains then



We'll do so deliberately.  

Where you moving to in Manc?


----------



## Shirl (Aug 30, 2017)

The Boy said:


> Does that mean if I come having said I'm not I get 50p *from* the beer fund?


Yes, yes chuck it does


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We'll do so deliberately.
> 
> Where you moving to in Manc?


Could be any time now. My boss is looking for offices/staff and as soon as that's sorted, then I'm there. Could be as little as 3 months, but I'm guessing Feb time.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh, _where. __
_
Not sure yet! Still trying to decide!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Yes, yes chuck it does



You'll never be Chancellor of the Exchequer with that lax attitude Shirl.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You'll never be Chancellor of the Exchequer with that lax attitude Shirl.


Dunno, it seemed like a pretty good lie to me


----------



## hiccup (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm in London that weekend


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think you can only get ten people in the Castle, otherwise it doesn't work.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2017)

binka


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

moose said:


> Fixed that for you.



Don't forget the lethal stairs.  We might need body bags.


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2017)

you've got history with stairs at Urban meets


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

moose said:


> you've got history with stairs at Urban meets



And the scars to prove it.  

'who put those fucking stairs there?'


----------



## dessiato (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I've not added dessiato as he won't be able to cope with the frigid temperatures in the North of England in late November.


I'll be at home in Spain, otherwise I'd be tempted.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 30, 2017)

I will try and make it. cybershot I've not met anyone either. If it turns to shit we could have a safe word to get the fuck out.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2017)

Jfc it's my step-kit's birthday on the 25/11


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Jfc it's my step-kit's birthday on the 25/11



Just tell the child you have a more important engagement.  I'm sure it will understand.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 30, 2017)

hiccup said:


> I'm in London that weekend





5t3IIa said:


> Jfc it's my step-kit's birthday on the 25/11


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just tell the child you have a more important engagement.  I'm sure it will understand.


Noooooo I cant  He's my monkey and I have to make him a cake 

What's wrong with October?


----------



## Glitter (Aug 30, 2017)

I'll be in Spain, getting lashed on cava at €2.50 a bottle.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2017)

Glitter said:


> I'll be in Spain, getting lashed on cava at €2.50 a bottle.


Fuck November. Let's go out in Hebden in a couple of weeks? Shirl


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Noooooo I cant  He's my monkey and I have to make him a cake
> 
> What's wrong with October?



Monkeys don't have the same memory capacity as humans, so it'll be oblivous.  

Do you run a secret zoo?


----------



## binka (Aug 30, 2017)

moose said:


> binka


99% in unless I get a better offer


----------



## moose (Aug 30, 2017)

You won't.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 30, 2017)

If I can attend. I would be happy to pick anybody up on the way. Im coming from Durham? Could back track to Newcastle neonwilderness. Hebden would be better. Nice B&B's .


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm going to have to be a "Maybe" again

Not only is Manc a bit far, the selected date is just in front of a major family event ...
and I have no idea - as I'm lacking the nhs crystal ball - when OH will get the "bionic" hip that has been promised, as the gall bladder came out on the 11th July, but at least six weeks and a waiting list ...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 30, 2017)

Castle.. Oldham Street?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Castle.. Oldham Street?



Yup.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I will try and make it. cybershot I've not met anyone either. If it turns to shit we could have a safe word to get the fuck out.



haha, I'll ask you 'what did the shephard say to the sheep' 

'lets get the flock out of here'

I'm in Birmingham (strictly not the north i know), _may_ be prepared to drive up if that helps anyone, it's only a 2hr drive, which would also force my hand in going if I find myself in a position where if i didn't go I'd be letting people down (Damn that Ned Stark inside of me) if car sharing is an option to save some coin, but on the flip, I'd prob get a hotel/airbnb as I'd certainly need some beers to chill myself out. So may not end up cost effective for those opting to return same day.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Fuck November. Let's go out in Hebden in a couple of weeks? Shirl


We could do that as well. Not in two weeks though as I already have a commitment on the Saturday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> We do do that as well. Not in two weeks though as I already have a commitment on the Saturday


3 weeks then?


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Aug 31, 2017)

I know I said yes before but.....

this is on the correct side of the penines and there's nothing quite like the thrill of getting the 192 when you've had one or two sherberts over the odds, so count me in.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2017)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> correct




More conspirators!


----------



## sojourner (Aug 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And the scars to prove it.
> 
> 'who put those fucking stairs there?'


I managed to ruin my prescription sunglasses and wound my pride in a cafe recently, going arse over tit on 3 small steps, in front of a crowded cafe. Number 1 rule for any dickhead falls is that they never happen in empty places 

Anyway, I am potentially up for this, but I fucking hate Manchester.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Anyway, I am potentially up for this, but I fucking hate Manchester.


But thinks of all the lovely urbs...


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> 3 weeks then?


I'll have to get back to you, I'm going to be away one weekend soon. As soon as I know when I'm away I'll confirm a date.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Two Northern meets I've been to..both over the hills. Did I complain? Nah, course not.



The Hebden one was in Yorkshire - forcing me to travel across the border into the badlands.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Hebden one was in Yorkshire


Barely!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Barely!



Calling Shirl a plastic Yorkie?  That's fighting talk me lad.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 31, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Barely!


Err, what you sayin' there chuck


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm a maybe. I have a RL mate who has just moved back to Manchester so might be able to combine seeing her with this. Or I might not be free due to child related stuff, or being constantly fucking skint  but it's in the diary at least.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

Siouxsie and Puddy_Tat might be able to come along to this.  Puddy_Tat especially likes long and inevitably delayed train journeys.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Siouxsie and Puddy_Tat might be able to come along to this.  Puddy_Tat especially likes long and inevitably delayed train journeys.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 114750



Don't be like that - you'd get to meet Shirl.  She's a proper wrong 'un.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2017)

I wouldn't mind visiting manchester again - quite some time since i have ventured to that part of the world

would need booking time off work, and sorting accommodation and so on.  and while the current crisis at work might have blown over by then, there will be another one along by then...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I wouldn't mind visiting manchester again - quite some time since i have ventured to that part of the world
> 
> would need booking time off work, and sorting accommodation and so on.  and while the current crisis at work might have blown over by then, there will be another one along by then...



You have plenty of time between now and November.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You have plenty of time between now and November.



but the crisis that will be happening in late november isn't here yet

if you see what i mean


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but the crisis that will be happening in late november isn't here yet
> 
> if you see what i mean



Excuses, excuses.  Shirl - sort him out.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 1, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Excuses, excuses.  Shirl - sort him out.


I've just checked and he appears to be in Berkshire. We ought to give him at least a little leeway 
Puddy_Tat may all your crises be small ones  and you could check out the trains just in case


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 2, 2017)

Just back from hols so still in non diary mode but as always I will endeaver to be there


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 3, 2017)

Shirl is right, I'm out of the country that weekend so a no from me


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 4, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> Shirl is right, I'm out of the country that weekend so a no from me


You could join us remotely by Skype or something. .


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 5, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Siouxsie and Puddy_Tat might be able to come along to this.  Puddy_Tat especially likes long and inevitably delayed train journeys.


Thank you for thinking of me but sorry I can't make it.
Lovely to be asked, though


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 5, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You could join us remotely by Skype or something. .


I'll be on the middle of the North Sea if that helps


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 5, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> I'll be on the middle of the North Sea if that helps



Holidaying in Sealand then?  I think they have a telephone line to the mainland.


----------



## space-tout (Sep 7, 2017)

Sorry, posted in the Leeds one just now but thanks for the mention farmerbarleymow.


----------



## space-tout (Sep 7, 2017)

Oh and don't count me out just yet, I'm waiting to find out if/when I'm having another knee op. If I can I will.

Take care folks and thanks once more farmerbarleymow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone still coming along to this then?


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2017)

Me and you barleybabes for starters


----------



## buscador (Oct 14, 2017)

friendofdorothy and I happen to be visiting Widnes that weekend and would like to escape from her family join you for a few pints, if you don't mind.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 14, 2017)

Look forward to meeting all you northern folk. Its been 20 years since I last visited Manchester, so its about time.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm looking forward to meeting you friendofdorothy. I expected friedaweed to be a skinny kid with dreadlocks  and thought farmerbarleymow would be rotund with a tweed jacket and twill trousers 
People always surprise me 

edit to include buscador as I'd missed an earlier post


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 14, 2017)

Still coming


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2017)

buscador said:


> friendofdorothy and I happen to be visiting Widnes that weekend and would like to escape from her family join you for a few pints, if you don't mind.


Definitely


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 14, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'm looking forward to meeting you friendofdorothy. I expected friedaweed to be a skinny kid with dreadlocks  and thought farmerbarleymow would be rotund with a tweed jacket and twill trousers
> People always surprise me
> 
> edit to include buscador as I'd missed an earlier post


I'll do my best to surprise you, but it rather depends on what you are expecting. 
I'd like to imagine you are a woman in a big swirly dress.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

Welcome Widnes folk.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'll do my best to surprise you, but it rather depends on what you are expecting.
> I'd like to imagine you are a woman in a big swirly dress.



Wor Shirl is an incredibly glamorous older woman - she always dresses in a sparkly ballgown as she sashays round Hebden.  She's the proper talk of the town.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 14, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Welcome Widnes folk.


its been a very long time since I've been called 'widnes folk'


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 14, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Wor Shirl is an incredibly glamorous older woman - she always dresses in a sparkly ballgown as she sashays round Hebden.  She's the proper talk of the town.


thats just how I imagine her!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thats just how I imagine her!


The only true words there were older woman and that's only because I was born a couple of decades premature


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> thats just how I imagine her!



Prepare to be disappointed.   

*runs*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Still coming



You going to be an honorary Mancastrian by then?  Or is the move a wee bit further ahead?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 14, 2017)

I bet Shirl can 'sashay' fairly quick. I'd pick up ya pace farmerbarleymow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I bet Shirl can 'sashay' fairly quick. I'd pick up ya pace farmerbarleymow



Don't worry - I'm well downhill from her so have a head start.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 14, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I bet Shirl can 'sashay' fairly quick. I'd pick up ya pace farmerbarleymow



I'll slap his legs when I catch him


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'll slap his legs when I catch him



If you catch me.  Which'll be never.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 14, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You going to be an honorary Mancastrian by then?  Or is the move a wee bit further ahead?


Mmmm, it's still happening but definitely not before then. I'd say Feb now. It's not really on me. It's when my boss finds an office. And so far they haven't found one...or even looked, AFAIK.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 14, 2017)

So who is bringing the body bags to deal with the inevitable stair casualties?  

Bet moose has some spare she could bring given her weekend 'hobbies'...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 15, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So who is bringing the body bags to deal with the inevitable stair casualties?
> 
> Bet moose has some spare she could bring given her weekend 'hobbies'...


stair casualties? no one mentioned any hazards. Who's responsible for the risk assessment, here?  We've never had this problem at south London Drinks


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> stair casualties? no one mentioned any hazards. Who's responsible for the risk assessment, here?  We've never had this problem at south London Drinks



moose has a disturbing hobby of using dismembered human hands for necklaces.  She will get you to sign a disclaimer to allow her to use your body parts for jewellery.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 15, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> moose has a disturbing hobby of using dismembered human hands for necklaces.  She will get you to sign a disclaimer to allow her to use your body parts for jewellery.


oh ok - where do I sign?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 15, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh ok - where do I sign?



moose - over to you, and your weird hobbies...


----------



## moose (Oct 15, 2017)

I considering moving on from hands to eyeballs. 
However, given recent form, I'm the most likely to fall down the stairs. Or you are, fbm. 
Place bets now.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2017)

Shirl always looks hot at northern meets. If I were 50 years older


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I expected friedaweed to be a skinny kid with dreadlocks  and thought farmerbarleymow would be rotund with a tweed jacket and twill trousers



You just got us mixed up then


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> If I were 50 years older



Shirl's going to kill you - you're only two years younger than her.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl's going to kill you - you're only two years younger than her son.


FIFY


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> FIFY



Nice try, you middle-aged old bugger.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nice try, you middle-aged old bugger.


You're one to talk. I thought Sasaferrato  had finally made it to a northern meet last time I saw you


----------



## Glitter (Oct 18, 2017)

I could also be in touch by skype or facetime. I will be wankered on cava in the sun. (Hopefully)

I expected friedaweed to look like a proper scally and barleybabes to look like a garden gnome.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I thought Sasaferrato had finally made it to a northern meet last time I saw you



Yer cheeky fucker.  



Glitter said:


> arleybabes to look like a garden gnome.





Possibly linked to this:


----------



## Shirl (Oct 18, 2017)

Glitter said:


> I expected friedaweed to look like a proper scally and barleybabes to look like a garden gnome.



You were spot on both times there chuck, well done


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> You were spot on both times there chuck, well done



You can go off people you know.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 19, 2017)

My attention has been drawn to this thread. I may well be coming. But only if someone promises to direct me/take me back to the railway station, cos I have no sense of direction when I'm drunk.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2017)

sojourner said:


> My attention has been drawn to this thread. I may well be coming. But only if someone promises to direct me/take me back to the railway station, cos I have no sense of direction when I'm drunk.


I would offer as I'm not drinking anymore. I will need someone else to help though as I can't carry you very far on my own.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I would offer as I'm not drinking anymore. I will need someone else to help though as I can't carry you very far on my own.



I can lend you some rollerskates you could attach to a shitfaced sojourner


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can lend you some rollerskates you could attach to a shitfaced sojourner


That'll do it, thanks. She'll roll to the train


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll chuck in a quid for the sojourner Trollied Shopping Trolley fund. Skates are barbaric 

Might be tricky finding a trolley-using supermarket in the cc tho. Think there's a supermarket in the Arndale that has them? Lidl or something....And I don't know if they use quids.

Bonus if not!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2017)

Shirl said:


> That'll do it, thanks. She'll roll to the train



Remember Victoria is downhill from the NQ so there is a risk sojourner would end up in the Irwell.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I'll chuck in a quid for the sojourner Trollied Shopping Trolley fund. Skates are barbaric
> 
> Might be tricky finding a trolley-using supermarket in the cc tho. Think there's a supermarket in the Arndale that has them? Lidl or something....And I don't know if they use quids.
> 
> Bonus if not!


Even better. It will be like Cinderella's fairytale coach.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Even better. It will be like Cinderella's fairytale coach.



You saying sojourner has low standards and thinks a shopping trolley is glam?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2017)

The safest way of dispatching sojourner would be for someone to walk her to Market Street tram stop, deposit her on a tram headed for Victoria.  Only two stops away.  Although if she passed out she might end up in Bury or even Rochdale...


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You saying sojourner has low standards and thinks a shopping trolley is glam?


A shopping trolly with added fairy lights


----------



## Shirl (Oct 19, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The safest way of dispatching sojourner would be for someone to walk her to Market Street tram stop, deposit her on a tram headed for Victoria.  Only two stops away.  Although if she passed out she might end up in Bury or even Rochdale...


I'll be getting a train from Victoria, why don't I just take her with me and put her on the right platform? I never thought of that


----------



## sojourner (Oct 20, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The safest way of dispatching sojourner would be for someone to walk her to Market Street tram stop, deposit her on a tram headed for Victoria.  Only two stops away.  Although if she passed out she might end up in Bury or even Rochdale...


Bastards 

I'm not getting on a fucking tram. I'll fuck it up and not get to the train station. Or worse, do an Alan Bradley 



Shirl said:


> I'll be getting a train from Victoria, why don't I just take her with me and put her on the right platform? I never thought of that


Yay! Thanks missus


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2017)

sorry if its already been discussed, but where is this pub? street address /link please
and is it easy to get there from the station/s?
It's so long since I travelled from Widnes to Manchester - think it's Oxford Road Station.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> sorry if its already been discussed, but where is this pub? street address /link please
> and is it easy to get there from the station/s?
> It's so long since I travelled from Widnes to Manchester - think it's Oxford Road Station.



It's towards the top of Oldham Street, that leads off Piccadilly Gardens. A wee bit of a walk from Oxford Road station but not too far. I'll check whether you could get one of the free buses when I get to the laptop. 

Find us - The Castle Hotel


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 29, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> get one of the free buses
> 
> Find us - The Castle Hotel



Metroshuttle:  Pages - 			Metroshuttle

If you get off at Deansgate Station instead of Oxford RD you can get shuttle 2 to the Northern Quarter


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 29, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thank you!



Oh hang on - it stops at Oxford Rd station too - long time since I lived there - take your pick innit


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 29, 2017)

I lived in Manchester in 1982 and last visited in about '96 - transport has changed a bit since then.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 30, 2017)

I realise now that I will have to close my studio for the day to be there. I will lose sales probably but I'm not missing seeing everyone so you lot had better all turn up. 
No pressure then


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I realise now that I will have to close my studio for the day to be there. I will lose sales probably but I'm not missing seeing everyone so you lot had better all turn up.
> No pressure then


I'm still endeavoring to be there, don't know my northern quarter to my southern but hope to meet up. cybershot are you still thinking about it?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 31, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm still endeavoring to be there, don't know my northern quarter to my southern but hope to meet up. cybershot are you still thinking about it?



I'll have to confirm the closer the date, am currently desperately trying to arrange a date with someone where clashing schedules have been a nightmare. 18th and 25th (except this) are open at the moment, so ultimately it will depend on the 18th.

If she's game for a laugh I'll bring her!


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Bring her cybershot


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2017)

cybershot said:


> I'll have to confirm the closer the date, am currently desperately trying to arrange a date with someone where clashing schedules have been a nightmare. 18th and 25th (except this) are open at the moment, so ultimately it will depend on the 18th.
> 
> If she's game for a laugh I'll bring her!


I brought my lover to a northern meet. She loved it so much she married me


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 31, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I brought my lover to a northern meet. She loved it so much she married me


Ooo the romance!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm probably bringing the fella


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2017)

sojourner said:


> I'm probably bringing the fella


Hurrah 

erm, does that mean I have to be responsible for both of you getting your train home?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Hurrah
> 
> erm, does that mean I have to be responsible for both of you getting your train home?



You'll have no choice but to resort to two of these.  






Beware the Irwell at the bottom of the slope towards Victoria though...


----------



## mango5 (Oct 31, 2017)

Sorry folks I'm not going to make it. Got family duties.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> I'm still endeavoring to be there, don't know my northern quarter to my southern but hope to meet up.



If you aren't familiar with the area and need collecting from somewhere let me know.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Sorry folks I'm not going to make it. Got family duties.


oh, that's a pity. I love it that you come to the northern meets. Happen you'll make the spring one when Barleybabes is organising a bit of fishing along with the drinking. 
Or did he say flashing


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Or did he say flashing



I'll be redoing the lead flashing on the roof of Gibsons Mill while you lot of drunken ne'er do wells are falling into the steam below.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> If you aren't familiar with the area and need collecting from somewhere let me know.


Cheers FB. I will probably be travelling from Liverpool on train. For some reason I was still thinking it was in Leeds even though I remember that one getting cancelled.  I've even been looking at places to stay there overnight. What a tool .


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Cheers FB. I will probably be travelling from Liverpool on train.



Probably arriving at Platform 13 at Manchester Piccadilly I guess?  

That's close enough to the den of iniquity that Shirl will be presiding over.  The wrong 'un.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I realise now that I will have to close my studio for the day to be there.



Bring your wares and tout them round the pub.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2017)

sojourner said:


> I'm probably bringing the fella


Yup I'm bringing my wife 

This year you'll see who's the boss 

She's actually really looking forward to seeing you lot again. We'd just got engaged when you all came to Chester. One of my mates said at the wedding "Last time I saw you you looked like the pied piper of hippies when I saw you walking out of Waitrose with the great unwashed walking behind you"


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Yup I'm bringing my wife
> 
> This year you'll see who's the boss
> 
> She's actually really looking forward to seeing you lot again. We'd just got engaged when you all came to Chester. One of my mates said at the wedding "Last time I saw you you looked like the pied piper of hippies when I saw you walking out of Waitrose with the great unwashed walking behind you"


The great unwashed? Cheeky git
I know for a fact that Glitter had a stand up wash at the kitchen sink before she left home.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> The great unwashed? Cheeky git
> I know for a fact that Glitter had a stand up wash at the kitchen sink before she left home.


Yeah her knees


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 31, 2017)

Can I come, you norvern monkeys?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 31, 2017)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Shirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Can I come, you norvern monkeys?


Yes, that would be fun


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Can I come, you norvern monkeys?



Course yer can, yer fucking southern wrong 'un.  

Might need a translator mind...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2017)

It'd be great to meet you Spymaster though, so hope you can make it.  

* see, us norvern monkeys can talk proper if we need to.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 1, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Hurrah
> 
> erm, does that mean I have to be responsible for both of you getting your train home?


Yes but you won't have to carry us or push or owt Shirl  - just sort of gently shove us in the right direction  

Well, he's coming SO FAR anyway, barring any last minute gig bookings.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Can I come, you norvern monkeys?


Of course you can. I'll put you up mate if you need board and lodgings 

Spy would be a great addition to our monothoughtless clique


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2017)

What can I say? 

Meet the monkeys and a night at Frieda’s gaff.

I’m in. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> What can I say?
> 
> Meet the monkeys and a night at Frieda’s gaff.
> 
> I’m in. Looking forward to meeting you all.


Sweet


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2017)

When is this?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 2, 2017)

moomoo said:


> When is this?



2pm, 25th November


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2017)

Spymaster, as its grim oop North and we don't want you falling down a mineshaft in the peasouper, head for the third chimney from the left and the pub is round the corner. Just listen for the clacking - that'll be Shirl dancing in her best clogs.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Spymaster, as its grim oop North and we don't want you falling down a mineshaft in the peasouper, head for the third chimney from the left and the pub is round the corner. Just listen for the clacking - that'll be Shirl dancing in her best clogs.
> 
> View attachment 119460


I've met him mate and can vouch for his ability to navigate the mean streets and find good food after 12 pints. He's a sound chap to be fair, he may struggle with cold beer that has a head on it but in the main he's one of the few southerners I've met whose Toryness seems to subside with enough ale.  

I'm not sure if he's going to be safe when Shirl starts arm-wrestling all the blokes and sojourner commences the bare knuckle trolley racing but the wife has said you can fuck off if you think I'm letting you and him go out on your own after the sate you both got in in London she will chaperone him and provide translation post the three pint mark (She talks Cockney Wanker fluently).


----------



## blairsh (Nov 2, 2017)

Would be well up for this but logistics may better my intentions


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I've met him mate and can vouch for his ability to navigate the mean streets and find good food after 12 pints. He's a sound chap to be fair, he may struggle with cold beer that has a head on it but in the main he's one of the few southerners I've met whose Toryness seems to subside with enough ale.
> 
> I'm not sure if he's going to be safe when Shirl starts arm-wrestling all the blokes and sojourner commences the bare knuckle trolley racing but the wife has said you can fuck off if you think I'm letting you and him go out on your own after the sate you both got in in London she will chaperone him and provide translation post the three pint mark (She talks Cockney Wanker fluently).



So you're saying he's a fucking reprobate?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 2, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So you're saying he's a fucking reprobate?


Yep. He's perfect


----------



## Espresso (Nov 2, 2017)

I really wanted to pop my Urb cherry at this, but I have a sodding wedding. 
No. To be fair,  wantI to go to the wedding, which is why I am, but I must make one of these days out soon.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Shirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


>


You still planning to be in the middle of the North Sea? or have you seen the error of your ways and decided that where northern urbs are is the place to be


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 7, 2017)

Still in the North Sea


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2017)

Dovydaitis said:


> Still in the North Sea



Don't forget your waterwings.  It can get choppy at this time of year.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 7, 2017)

I retain my right to be suitably miffed that I can’t make this though and will continue to scowl from the corner


----------



## Shirl (Nov 17, 2017)

If anyone is planning to eat before going to the Castle, we had lunch at Mackie Mayor in the Northern quarter last Saturday. Busy but great food.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2017)

Shirl said:


> View attachment 120702
> If anyone is planning to eat before going to the Castle, we had lunch at Mackie Mayor in the Northern quarter last Saturday. Busy but great food.



That would involve wasting valuable drinking time.  

There's a chippy at the bottom of Oldham Street for anyone feeling peckish.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 17, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That would involve wasting valuable drinking time.
> 
> There's a chippy at the bottom of Oldham Street for anyone feeling peckish.


I wasn't thinking that anyone should waste drinking time. Just that if someone arrives a couple of hours early they could get some lunch. 
Or are you suggesting that we bring the drinking forward to 11am 

I'll be saving myself for crisps and Tunnock's Teacakes in the pub, same as every year


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I wasn't thinking that anyone should waste drinking time. Just that if someone arrives a couple of hours early they could get some lunch.



More fool them, I say.  



Shirl said:


> Or are you suggesting that we bring the drinking forward to 11am



Why not?   



Shirl said:


> I'll be saving myself for crisps and Tunnock's Teacakes in the pub, same as every year



And a chippy tea afters.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I wasn't thinking that anyone should waste drinking time. Just that if someone arrives a couple of hours early they could get some lunch.
> Or are you suggesting that we bring the drinking forward to 11am
> 
> I'll be saving myself for crisps and Tunnock's Teacakes in the pub, same as every year


They have tunnocks teacakes????


----------



## Shirl (Nov 18, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> They have tunnocks teacakes????


They've had them in previous years


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm getting all excited about this. What's the plan? Is it a day in the boozer or is there a plan for afters? Can I just come up in jeans and trainers or do I need to bring a frock? Whenever I'm up in norvern-monkey-land I notice that you all dress really nice and *bling;* and killer b's sartorial prowess is legendary. Are you lot going to laugh me outta town?

Will my knackered Barbour pass muster? Can I bring the dog? Does farmerbarleymow drink shandy? What about breakfast?

Questions, questions ...


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2017)

Alas I don't think I can make it Spy - I have the kids next weekend.


----------



## killer b (Nov 18, 2017)

(I think that means you can come in your joggers though)


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2017)

killer b said:


> Alas I don't think I can make it Spy - I have the kids next weekend.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2017)

killer b said:


> (I think that means you can come in your joggers though)


I've got a shell suit on order.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I've got a shell suit on order.



A shell suit is a good choice.  Shirl will be wearing a glam dress  - aka a sack, which passes for glam in Yorkshire.  I'll be wearing a wreath o' black pudding, as is traditional in Lancashire.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2017)

dp


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2017)

You can crash on me settee if yer like Spymaster.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I'm getting all excited about this. What's the plan? Is it a day in the boozer or is there a plan for afters? Can I just come up in jeans and trainers or do I need to bring a frock? Whenever I'm up in norvern-monkey-land I notice that you all dress really nice and *bling;* and killer b's sartorial prowess is legendary. Are you lot going to laugh me outta town?
> 
> Will my knackered Barbour pass muster? Can I bring the dog? Does farmerbarleymow drink shandy? What about breakfast?
> 
> Questions, questions ...


yes wear a frock. I'll appreciate it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I've got a shell suit on order.


are you humpty dumpty?


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm going to try and pop by for a few hours mid-late afternoon if I can - got something on Sun morning so I can't do a messy late nighter on this occasion , but should be able to make a couple of hours


----------



## Shirl (Nov 18, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shirl will be wearing a glam dress  - aka a sack, which passes for glam in Yorkshire.


Just you wait my lad. You'll feel the back of my hand if you don't stop giving me cheek


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 21, 2017)

How many of you useless fuckers are going to bail out this year then ? 

Just ironing my Santa suit.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2017)

I think I can make this for a bit, early on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Just ironing my Santa suit.



God help us...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I think I can make this for a bit, early on.



Identifiable by green laces again?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Identifiable by green laces again?


Good memory! But said shoes are looking distinctly tired these days.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Identifiable by green laces again?





mauvais said:


> Good memory! But said shoes are looking distinctly tired these days.


 
What's all this about then? 

Glad you make it mauvais


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2017)

What are you planning to wear Barleybabes? Are going to be one of santa's elves again?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2017)

I'll be there, 2 o'clock on the dot so somebody else better be there at that time.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 21, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'll be there, 2 o'clock on the dot so somebody else better be there at that time.


Me and Narnia will aim for 2 

Both looking forward to seeing our personal jeweller xx


----------



## Shirl (Nov 21, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Me and Narnia will aim for 2
> 
> Both looking forward to seeing our personal jeweller xx


I've not seen you since before you two got wed. Can't wait


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 21, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I've not seen you since before you two got wed. Can't wait


We've not changed


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 21, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'll be there, 2 o'clock on the dot so somebody else better be there at that time.


 My train arrives at 13.46


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> What are you planning to wear Barleybabes? Are going to be one of santa's elves again?



Can't say as it'd ruin the surprise.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> My train arrives at 13.46



Do you need collecting at the station?   Guess you're arriving at Piccadilly.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 22, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Do you need collecting at the station?   Guess you're arriving at Piccadilly.


I was going to walk. Looks about 15-20 mins on the map, but if you’re in the area and it’s not too much trouble ...

Happy to walk though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I was going to walk. Looks about 15-20 mins on the map, but if you’re in the area and it’s not too much trouble ...
> 
> Happy to walk though.



No worries - I'll loiter on the concourse. I'll PM you my number.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No worries - I'll loiter on the concourse. I'll PM you my number.



Ey you, don't be grabbing him all for yourself


----------



## Glitter (Nov 22, 2017)

stethoscope said:


> I'm going to try and pop by for a few hours mid-late afternoon if I can - got something on Sun morning so I can't do a messy late nighter on this occasion , but should be able to make a couple of hours



 Why am I always pregnant/in hospital/out of the country f


Shirl said:


> What are you planning to wear Barleybabes? Are going to be one of santa's elves again?



Or a gnome like I thought he was 

One of you fuckers should facetime me on Saturday. We can have international drunkenness


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Remember Victoria is downhill from the NQ so there is a risk sojourner would end up in the Irwell.


Is it Victoria I should be heading to, farmerbarleymow ?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Is it Victoria I should be heading to, farmerbarleymow ?


I hope so because that's where I'm planning on taking you


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I hope so because that's where I'm planning on taking you


----------



## Glitter (Nov 22, 2017)

Dp


----------



## Callie (Nov 22, 2017)

are you all going to be in the pub til late??


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

Callie said:


> are you all going to be in the pub til late??


Not everyone stays til chucking out time but what time are you planning getting there?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2017)

We won't be there till mad late as we've got to get a train back and be in Chester before the curry house shuts  We won't be leaving early though


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

I think we need to update who's coming.
Can we only tag 3 people per post? I think so 

here goes
Wookey Septimus Rufiji Calamity1971


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

Fez909 Throbbing Angel neonwilderness


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

cybershot doodlelogic StoneRoad


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

I've not tagged those who have posted recently that they are coming. Pickman's model was joking I think, although he should come. 
I've probably missed people off so I think that the thread starter farmerbarleymow should check


----------



## doodlelogic (Nov 22, 2017)

My bruv is up and I don’t get to see him that often so another time.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 22, 2017)

Apologies, and many of them, I'm going to have to pass up this chance to meet you all.

OH is still recovering from the bionic hip and work pressure is now quite severe. I have a double tender due for submission in a few days ...

Sorry, again .


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Apologies, and many of them, I'm going to have to pass up this chance to meet you all.
> 
> OH is still recovering from the bionic hip and work pressure is now quite severe. I have a double tender due for submission in a few days ...
> 
> Sorry, again .


Don't worry about it. There'll be another time soon enough


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Fez909 Throbbing Angel neonwilderness


I can’t make this weekend  

I’ll get to one of these eventually


----------



## Shirl (Nov 22, 2017)

neonwilderness said:


> I can’t make this weekend
> 
> I’ll get to one of these eventually


You don't know what you're missing chuck


----------



## cybershot (Nov 22, 2017)

Sorry guys going to have to bail.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 22, 2017)

having given a very non-committal 'possibly' response somewhere earlier in the thread, its not going to happen.

blargh

hope you all have fun


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 22, 2017)

Still hate you all  there must be pics!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the tag Shirl.... Please can someone give me an update on time and locale etc?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2017)

Wookey said:


> Thanks for the tag Shirl.... Please can someone give me an update on time and locale etc?



Clue is in the thread title.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Is it Victoria I should be heading to, farmerbarleymow ?



I wouldn't follow Shirl's directions - last time I did that I was wandering round Hebden for hours trying to find the station. 

I might have been tipsy.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 23, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Fez909 Throbbing Angel neonwilderness


On it like a car bonnet 

Also going this this afterwards: 



So please don't let me get too drunk early on


----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wouldn't follow Shirl's directions - last time I did that I was wandering round Hebden for hours trying to find the station.
> 
> I might have been tipsy.


Might that not have been because you were drunk


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 23, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I think we need to update who's coming.
> Can we only tag 3 people per post? I think so
> 
> here goes
> Wookey Septimus Rufiji Calamity1971


Not looking likely now. Was going to travel from a friends on the Wirral but that visit was brought forward. Have a great time and I look forward to pics.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 23, 2017)

Is any fucker actually gonna be there?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Is any fucker actually gonna be there?



All this dropping out is normal procedure for these things.  There will be a few of us there at least - Shirl, Spymaster, friedaweed mauvais friendofdorothy 

Wookey is a possibility, although he hasn't definitely said he's coming yet.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> All this dropping out is normal procedure for these things.  There will be a few of us there at least - Shirl, Spymaster, friedaweed mauvais friendofdorothy
> 
> Wookey is a possibility, although he hasn't definitely said he's coming yet.


And Fez and Sojourner.

It’s about quality, not quantity


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 23, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> And Fez and Sojourner.
> 
> It’s about quality, not quantity


Agreed.

I'd consider it successful if I was in the pub on my own. Spending an afternoon in the pub with my favourite person on Urban can never be a bad thing, can it? Anyone else who comes is just a bonus


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 23, 2017)

This is the dress code for Saturday Spymaster


----------



## Wookey (Nov 23, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Clue is in the thread title.



Oh how clever!


----------



## Wookey (Nov 23, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> All this dropping out is normal procedure for these things.  There will be a few of us there at least - Shirl, Spymaster, friedaweed mauvais friendofdorothy
> 
> Wookey is a possibility, although he hasn't definitely said he's coming yet.



I'm a strong 67% likelihood....


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Is any fucker actually gonna be there?


Aye. Me and Mrs Dungarees is onnit like a Fez909 's car bonnet  Not sure about the disco though  We gettin old


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'd consider it successful if I was in the pub on my own. *Spending an afternoon in the pub with my favourite person on Urban can never be a bad thing*, can it? Anyone else who comes is just a bonus


Thanks mate but you do know that cunt Spymaster is coming don't you


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is the dress code for Saturday Spymaster
> 
> View attachment 121142


I'm going to look silly in a t-shirt and jeans aren't I


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Thanks mate but you do know that cunt Spymaster is coming don't you


It's _me_ he's talking about


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2017)

Wookey said:


> I'm a strong 67% likelihood....


I was hoping that you and farmerbarleymow could take me up Canal Street


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> It's _me_ he's talking about


Yup, only because I kept all the shit I learnt about you in London to myself mate.

I've got some bad news for you though, the wife's coming and I told her about the stuff you said to me about sitting down for a wee, she told Shirl , Shirl told Glitter and then glitter told Fez909 and he's a loose lipped disco dancing gossip bitch mate and there's loads of people coming down from the village to point and laugh at you.

It's how we work up north mate. Everyone knows about your 'tuck it in' trick now. You'll need to do it in the pub, they've sold 27 tickets 

Fez has got you dancing in a cage later on at his gig


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I was hoping that you and farmerbarleymow could take me up Canal Street


See post above


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2017)

i will be sure to make the next one, honest


----------



## cybershot (Nov 23, 2017)

. Wrong thread. do'h


----------



## moose (Nov 24, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Is any fucker actually gonna be there?


Yep. +1.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 24, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I was hoping that you and farmerbarleymow could take me up Canal Street



I've not been in the village* for years, but I think we could find a seedy bar that would be right up your street.

* or Anal Treet as the street signs say.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 24, 2017)

I'll be disappointed if we don't get _seedy_


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2017)

Wish this had been a week later when Orbital (and I) are in town . Have fun!


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 24, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> _seedy_





Spymaster said:


> could take me up



Think you'll _fit right in _nicely on Anal Treet


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 24, 2017)

Man, I might have to back out. 

Been working ridiculous hours at work and my sleeping pattern is completely fucked up. Fell asleep earlier on and just woken up feeling so fluey and shit. Don't know if it's tiredness/stress/run down or actual illness.

Will see how I'm feeling tomorrow morning


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 24, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Man, I might have to back out.
> 
> Been working ridiculous hours at work and my sleeping pattern is completely fucked up. Fell asleep earlier on and just woken up feeling so fluey and shit. Don't know if it's tiredness/stress/run down or actual illness.
> 
> Will see how I'm feeling tomorrow morning


Pull yer finger owt lad


----------



## Shirl (Nov 24, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Man, I might have to back out.
> 
> Been working ridiculous hours at work and my sleeping pattern is completely fucked up. Fell asleep earlier on and just woken up feeling so fluey and shit. Don't know if it's tiredness/stress/run down or actual illness.
> 
> Will see how I'm feeling tomorrow morning


Sorry chuck, you should have read the small print. Too late to pull out now without incurring a massive and forfeit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Man, I might have to back out.
> 
> Been working ridiculous hours at work and my sleeping pattern is completely fucked up. Fell asleep earlier on and just woken up feeling so fluey and shit. Don't know if it's tiredness/stress/run down or actual illness.
> 
> Will see how I'm feeling tomorrow morning



I woke up sat on the floor a while ago (curse of the red wine) - but I'm still coming. Fucked up sleep pattern this week too. So no excuses. 

You'll feel better after after a couple of beers.


----------



## Callie (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm hungover on Mancunian beer. I need a top up! Me and my +1 will show up at some time. He wants to watch rugby at an annoying time in the middle of the day though so not sure when.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 25, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Will see how I'm feeling tomorrow morning



Come out for a bit 

Just checking trains so should be there about 2


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't forget to wrap up warm Spymaster, or you'll catch your death of cold up here.  It's currently 1°C (the 'feels like' temperature is -3°C), and will reach a tropical 5°C this afternoon (0°C).


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks mum


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2017)

Sleat and snow here this morning. Actually iirc it was flooded last time.e me met in Manc


----------



## Shirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Snow here too but the forecast is for rain so I can deal with that. See you later folks


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 25, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I'll be disappointed if we don't get _seedy_


It usually does, don't worry.

I'm still on call due to the flooding in Lancaster so definitely won't make it.  It was always doubtful to be frank, but now I'm confirming my non attendance.

Have a good 'un.  Take photos for this thread or tweet them (tell me where, though).


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2017)

Is someone on threadwatching duty later, so I can find out where you all are?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Snow here too but the forecast is for rain so I can deal with that. See you later folks



It's wet in Manchester at the moment, but seems to be brightening up a bit.


----------



## buscador (Nov 25, 2017)

FoD and I are just checking trains from lovely Widnes. Should be there at 2ish depending on whether she gets sidetracked down memory lane.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Is someone on threadwatching duty later, so I can find out where you all are?



I will for a bit - although I probably won't stay out for the whole duration.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2017)

Currently slicing through Coventry like a hot knife through butter


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry Northerns, I'm not going to be there 

Have a good 'un.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2017)

On train


----------



## blairsh (Nov 25, 2017)

Have a good un! I will make one of these meets someday.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 25, 2017)

Don't tell me I'm the first in?!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2017)

Very tempting buffet trolly just pulled up.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2017)

Wookey said:


> Don't tell me I'm the first in?!


Get a round in quick whist you'e on your own


----------



## blairsh (Nov 25, 2017)

Does that Snickers say "Knackered" on it?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 25, 2017)

I has pintage. 

I'm never first.

Tum di dum....


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2017)

Wookey said:


> Don't tell me I'm the first in?!


I’m standing at the bar. Are you the tall dude with the beard?


----------



## mauvais (Nov 25, 2017)

I'll head out shortly, although I have to say it's tempting to remain under this duvet. I'll be about for a few hours but won't be a large one for me.

Assuming I get down before you move anywhere else, where exactly are you?


----------



## Wookey (Nov 25, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I’m standing at the bar. Are you the tall dude with the beard?



That would be me.


----------



## Callie (Nov 25, 2017)

We're in the crown n kettle, just going to finish our drinks then we're heading along


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

Callie said:


> We're in the crown n kettle, just going to finish our drinks then we're heading along



Good stuff. So far we've got Spymaster buscador friendofdorothy stethoscope Shirl and Wookey


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

We're in the back room by the way.


----------



## waxoyl (Nov 25, 2017)

On our way. [emoji41]


.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

13 people are here. Official photos to follow...


----------



## Shirl (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm on the train home. Have fun you lot but not so much fun that I get jealous of you all


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'm on the train home. Have fun you lot but not so much fun that I get jealous of you all



I'm home too.  Too old for these shenanigans...


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 25, 2017)

Ace to see everyone. Big up the London urban contingent  Chuffed to finally get to meet you @Spymaster


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 25, 2017)

Hope you all have enough pintage etc and enjoy pub time.
(no, not _really_ jealous, just a teeny bit, maybe)
I will get to one of these events ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2017)

Now in bed. Hope the rest of you get home OK.


----------



## moose (Nov 25, 2017)

That was right nice. Thanks all, lovely to see you! x


----------



## buscador (Nov 25, 2017)

That was fun. friendofdorothy  will be along later when she's finished scoffing possibly the most tasteless battered fish and saltiest peas Widnes has to offer.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 25, 2017)

Home safe and slightly squiffy. Thanks for a lovely evening everyone, especially those like Spy who travelled a long way up north. Great venue, I also chatted with loads of punters and we nearly bought a tent for a man who was desperate, so VERY impressed that everyone threw in a fiver and we made fifty quid. Seriously, I was dead proud of you all. 

X


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 26, 2017)

Great day. Brilliant meeting you all. We got back to Chester, had a few wine glasses of tequila in Frieda’s local then drank expensive whisky and smoked cigars in his shed until 3am!

Thanks to all, especially Frieda and Jules for a top day/night, and nice hanging out with stethoscope and mauvais  at last.


----------



## killer b (Nov 26, 2017)

there was talk of a group photo?


----------



## Shirl (Nov 26, 2017)

killer b said:


> there was talk of a group photo?


I'm sure it will get posted soon. We all look stunning as usual


----------



## Wookey (Nov 26, 2017)

Now, as per usual, I've come home without my hat and scarf... I don't suppose anyone knows if I was wearing them when I left??


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2017)

stethoscope - are you OK with the photo with you in to be posted on the thread?  I can't PM you but wanted to check to make sure you've no objections.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 26, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> stethoscope - are you OK with the photo with you in to be posted on the thread?  I can't PM you but wanted to check to make sure you've no objections.



Yeah, no probs (unless I'm pulling a dreadful face )


----------



## Shirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Get the photo posted Barleybabes


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 26, 2017)

Wookey said:


> Now, as per usual, I've come home without my hat and scarf... I don't suppose anyone knows if I was wearing them when I left??


there was a hat left on one of the seats - but I wasn't sure if it was left by an urb so we just left it there sorry. Ask at the pub?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, do it!

ETA to farmerbarleymow


----------



## Shirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Great to meet up with everyone yesterday. The best thing about me not drinking is that I can remember it  that's a first 
Thanks to farmerbarleymow for organising it and thanks to all those first timers and I hope you'll all be back next year.
sojourner had better stay off the booze the night before next time  you were missed Soj x


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2017)

Here you go - a bit blurry but never mind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 26, 2017)

Shirl will be organising a thing in Hebden next summer.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2017)

I wish I could have made this. Maybe Hebden Bridge next year!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry sorry sorry.  Since I've cut right down on my boozing, I appear to have turned into a total fucking lightweight, and get a crushing hangover just looking at the label on a wine bottle   Well done for everyone who made it through that disgusting weather too.

Summer in Hebden sounds good. Promise to lay off the sauce the night before too.

Great photo


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 27, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Sorry sorry sorry.   <snip>  Well done for everyone who made it through that disgusting weather too.



We waited in the hail on a frosty day, for a train that was 20 mins late, at a bleak station only notable for inspiring Paul Simon to write 'homeward bound'. The north is as cold, wet, grey and miserable as I remember it. 

Still it didn't kill us and it was worth it to meet you lovely urbs. You missed out soj.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 27, 2017)

friendofdorothy it was lovely to meet you and buscador. Sorry I wasn't wearing my ballgown but it was dressdown Saturday in Manchester. We can dress up in the summer when you come north again


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 27, 2017)

So where's the thread for the next one then Shirl?  Strike while the iron is hot, and all that, and set a date.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 27, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So where's the thread for the next one then Shirl?  Strike while the iron is hot, and all that, and set a date.


It'll get lost in all the Christmas shenanigans. I'll post it 2nd of January when life's back to normal


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 27, 2017)

Shirl said:


> It'll get lost in all the Christmas shenanigans. I'll post it 2nd of January when life's back to normal



*puts date in diary*

I've set a 9am reminder.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 27, 2017)

And I hope you'll no longer be betossed adrift in the middle of the stormy North Sea Dovydaitis and can come to Hebden.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2017)

I can still taste tequila


----------



## Shirl (Nov 27, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> *puts date in diary*
> 
> I've set a 9am reminder.


I've set an 8.30am reminder


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 27, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I've set an 8.30am reminder



*moves reminder to 3am*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 27, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I can still taste tequila



Serves you right - tequila is for the young, not middle-aged people like you...


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 27, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I can still taste tequila


I'm pretty sure that first one was watered down.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 27, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> *moves reminder to 3am*


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I'm pretty sure that first one was watered down.


The other 3 weren't


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Serves you right - tequila is for the young, not middle-aged people like you...


I know. You should of seen the state of my slightly more mature wife


----------



## Wookey (Nov 28, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> there was a hat left on one of the seats - but I wasn't sure if it was left by an urb so we just left it there sorry. Ask at the pub?



Aw thanks! Mine was a dashing tweed deer stalker, I'll bell the pub and see.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks like you all had a great time - fab photo!

I was mainly asleep post flood aftermath - called out again Saturday & SUnday - so a good move that I didn't come as I'd have been properfucked.

Might see you in Hebden - post them dates up early so I can swerve the call out rota or rearrange.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'll post it 2nd of January when life's back to normal



Normal? I turn fifty fucking years old on 2nd January. NORMAL??


----------



## Shirl (Nov 28, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Normal? I turn fifty fucking years old on 2nd January. NORMAL??


50? 50? You're nowt but a lass. Wait til you're ancient then you can complain  it's a bugger of a day to have a birthday on though, when your already hungover and stuffed with goodies


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 28, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And I hope you'll no longer be betossed adrift in the middle of the stormy North Sea Dovydaitis and can come to Hebden.


I’ll try my hardest to be there!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2017)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Might see you in Hebden - post them dates up early so I can swerve the call out rota or rearrange.



No pressure then Shirl.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 28, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> No pressure then Shirl.


I'm on the case, it's going to be a grand day out


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 28, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Serves you right - tequila is for the young, not middle-aged people like you...


the young think its for them - but it takes maturity to drink it without it all getting messy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 28, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> the young think its for them - but it takes maturity to drink it without it all getting messy.



A lesson wor friedaweed has yet to learn, sadly.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 28, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A lesson wor friedaweed has yet to learn, sadly.


He's yet to discover maturity


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 28, 2017)

Shirl said:


> He's yet to discover maturity


I have no intention of either


----------



## Dovydaitis (Nov 28, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I have no intention of either



You can be an adult without being a grown up


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I'm on the case, it's going to be a grand day out



Good!  I haven't been to Hebden in yeeeeeeaaaaaarrrrrsssssss


----------



## sojourner (Nov 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> it's a bugger of a day to have a birthday on though, when your already hungover and stuffed with goodies


It really fucking is. I do want to celebrate in some way but it's too cold, everyone's skint, and I'll still probably be coming down from NYE shenanigans anyway.  Home-based piss up and a takeaway it is then. 




friendofdorothy said:


> the young think its for them - but it takes maturity to drink it without it all getting messy.


Surely the whole point of drinking tequila is to get messy


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Surely the whole point of drinking tequila is to get messy



I was a member of the Tequila Society at uni - the only reason for its existence was to organise tequila piss-ups in one of the union bars.  To get into these events you had to wear one of the society t-shirts with a picture of a lemon on the front with 'lick it, slam it, suck it' in large letters on the back.  Double tequilas were dirt cheap, and the bar was lined with paper plates of salt and lemons.  Happy days.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I was a member of the Tequila Society at uni - the only reason for its existence was to organise tequila piss-ups in one of the union bars.  To get into these events you had to wear one of the society t-shirts with a picture of a lemon on the front with 'lick it, slam it, suck it' in large letters on the back.  Double tequilas were dirt cheap, and the bar was lined with paper plates of salt and lemons.  Happy days.


Yeah but did you have to share a single bunk with Spymaster afterwards


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 29, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah but did you have to share a single bunk with Spymaster afterwards


I’ll post a picture later


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 29, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I’ll post a picture later


Not the one with the grapefruit reamer please


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 29, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> Not the one with the grapefruit reamer please



Grapefruit reamer?  Whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm going to try really hard to come to the meet in Hebden. 
I need 8 weeks notice if possible then I can request not to work that weekend.


----------



## Shirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> I’ll post a picture later


Is it later yet?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 29, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Is it later yet?


Just waiting for PM permission from Frieda to post them


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 29, 2017)

Frieda on the single bunk ...



Me and Frieda's wife on the single bunk ... 



Absolutely outstanding day.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2017)

She'll kill you for that


----------



## Shirl (Nov 30, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> She'll kill you for that


I love the way her eyes go like slits when she's pissed, same as mine do


----------



## sojourner (Nov 30, 2017)

Ace photies 

farmerbarleymow  - I've never liked that method. I prefer tequila sunrises meself, made with gold tequila.  Nom. Also, very healthy - tons of vitamin C in grenadine


----------



## kebabking (Nov 30, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I love the way her eyes go like slits when she's pissed, same as mine do



Are you sure it's being pissed that causes that look? I make that face when creepy strangers touch me, or my children ask me for money....


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 30, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Are you sure it's being pissed that causes that look? I make that face when creepy strangers touch me, or my children ask me for money....


Wanker!


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 30, 2017)

Where are everyone else's pics?

I've got more in Freda's shed but needs editing!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 30, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Where are everyone else's pics?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 30, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


>


Permission required again. I've just left him a message.

friedaweed's  shed is a thing of absolute beauty. It's fully glazed with a properly vented wood-burning stove. See that copper piping and the tap on the wall? It's hot water plumbing to a full size bath underneath the bunk bed. This is all at the bottom of his garden. The man's a pukka fucking genius!

I'd replicate it here if we didn't live in a poxy flat


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 1, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I love the way her eyes go like slits when she's pissed, same as mine do


I think the Yorkshire phrase for that is "Eyes like pigs fannys"


----------



## Shirl (Dec 1, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> I think the Yorkshire phrase for that is "Eyes like pigs fannys"


I've got coffee all over my keyboard now


----------



## kebabking (Dec 1, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> ...I'd replicate it here if we didn't live in a poxy flat



you should live somewhere sensible then mate - you can have a nice house with a garden and fancy shed in some properly nice, civilised places for the cost of a single months mortgage payment.

of course, you would have to talk to strangers...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


>



Advance warning for Shirl - the thread is due in less than 48 hours.


----------



## Shirl (Dec 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Advance warning for Shirl - the thread is due in less than 48 hours.


I BLOOMING WELL KNOW! It's on the calendar and in my diary


----------



## Wookey (Dec 31, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Advance warning for Shirl - the thread is due in less than 48 hours.



Ha, your calendar went off!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2017)

Shirl said:


> I BLOOMING WELL KNOW! It's on the calendar and in my diary



I was trying to be helpful in reminding you, given your shoddy track record in organising things. 



Wookey said:


> Ha, your calendar went off!



I moved the reminder back to today to spite Shirl.


----------

